

Theo Jansen’s wind-powered sculptures - jacquesm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj-NqWDH2qE

======
jhurwitz
MIT Professor Erik Demaine talks about the math behind these sculptures in
this video:
[http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.849/fall12/lectures/C19.html](http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.849/fall12/lectures/C19.html)

------
gregschlom
If you're in Paris, you can see some of his sculptures being showcased (with
live performances every half hour where a demonstrator shows how they work) at
la Cité des Sciences until January 4: [http://www.cite-sciences.fr/fr/au-
programme/expos-temporaire...](http://www.cite-sciences.fr/fr/au-
programme/expos-temporaires/art-robotique/lexposition/)

Saw it in April, and the whole exhibition was pretty cool. It's about art and
robots. My favorite thing was the 3D water matrix by Christian Partos and
Shiro Takatani:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPvBV7VMqiY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPvBV7VMqiY)
\- I spent maybe an hour watching it.

------
toolslive
This reminds me a bit of Calder's mobiles.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Calder#mediaviewer/Fi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Calder#mediaviewer/File:Wfm_calder.jpg)

Although Jansen has taken it to the next level.

~~~
vanderZwan
Having seen video interviews with Calder, and attended public lectures by
Jansen, they definitely share a childlike sense of wonder in their reasoning.

------
spacefight
You can actually support his work by ordering mini version of Theo Jansens
work at Shapeways:

[http://www.shapeways.com/shops/theojansen](http://www.shapeways.com/shops/theojansen)

------
nmridul
The BBC video also has interview with the creator -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSKyHmjyrkA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSKyHmjyrkA)

EDIT - Also shows creatures with propellers, wings ..

------
murkle
Here's a nice animation showing the mechanics of (one of) the linkages
[http://tube.geogebra.org/student/m35150?at=c](http://tube.geogebra.org/student/m35150?at=c)

------
wazoox
The DVD sold on his website is absolutely fantastic. You can also buy small
DIY wind-propelled tabletop creatures. I bought all of them :)

------
agumonkey
Goes well with
[http://www.reubenmargolin.com/](http://www.reubenmargolin.com/)

